# Canon EOS 400D



## Nath (Mar 15, 2013)

Is this camera any good?


----------



## Overread (Mar 15, 2013)

It's somewhat old and dated now in features and newer Rebel series cameras will out perform it. That said its still a capable camera body and if used with good quality lenses and correctly used. It won't amaze you with its ISO performance but its not a bad little camera. 

Heck I've still got mine and its the camera I started on and I'll still happily use it without worries, it does have limitations but its not unusable. 

That said for someone starting now I would only recommend it if you're really pushed for budget.


----------



## Thayli (Mar 16, 2013)

If you can pick up a bundle for under $200 or thereabouts its a very capable camera, especially if you stick a 50mm 1.8 on it. Its not great at low light with a really noisy ISO1600, but you can get hacked firmware that will get it up to ISO3000. (Not really usable, but the ISO1600 clears up a bit and does become almost ok). It will also unlock spot metering which was not included factory-default. The only thing to stay away from is the kit lens, which was the 18-55mm non-IS, which is not great at all. (Although the later 18-55mm IS version was apparently much improved).

Thats about it. Under $200 or so and its a bargain first dslr for a beginner. Most of the photos I've posted here have been with this camera.


----------

